# Larry The Lobster, Do you know him?



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

OK Here we go, not it;s in the right plac,
Larry The Lobster,
'from pre. post from Lobster at Wally World'
Mr Aquarium (one more quaetion, sorta like a quiz, What show was it that had Larry The Lobster?
the only clue - they use to have voting on to toss him in the boiling pot or not.)

TheOldSalt (Larry the Lobster.... hmmm....sounds vaguely famililar but I sure can't place it.)

baby~doll (Larry the Lobster is off of SpongeBob i think)

Scuba Kid (yep...sure is.)

Mr Aquarium (No not the spongebob, lol Ok one more clue, this was an 80s show. had a weekly spot if i reall correctly.)

Ownager2004 (There is a simpson's episode where Homer gets a pet lobster. Its called pinchy the lobster. you guys should download it
its funny stuff)

Ok now, lets see if this helps moving it here.
All good trys so far, but not the one it is.
This Larry the Lobster first appeard in the show in 
an April 10, 1982 installment,
"threatened to boil a real lobster named "Larry the Lobster" live on-the-air."

This may get it but will have to see...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i have absolutly no idea what so ever.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

no idea either I know who bubba is but other than that nope


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, I know this one, but I won't spoil it yet. 
Hmm.. I'm trying to come up with a clue to let Mr. Aquarium know I know it without spilling the beans...

The show is still on even today, but it isn't any good anymore.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Is it David Letterman??


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I posted here but it;s not here, hummmm....
ope not Letterman, TheOldSalt knows.
Yes this show is still on today, 
This is where many stars get their big breaks in showbiz.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Larry the Lobster* - On an April 10, 1982 installment of SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE, the Not-Ready-for-Prime-Time Players threatened to boil a real lobster named "Larry the Lobster" live on-the-air. As Eddie Murphy informed the audience: [speaks fast] "You want to save Larry the Lobster dial 1-900-720-1808. [speaks slowly]. If you want to kill him dial 1-900-720-1809. Now unless you call in to save him, we're going to boil Larry's little butt right here on national television. Now you call in. The phone company is going to charge you fifty cents, but isn't it worth fifth cents to save Larry's life? Or look at it this way: Isn't it worth half a buck to see us boil Larry on TV?" Nearly 500,000 viewers dialed into the program. The final tally? KILL LARRY: 227, 452; SAVE LARRY: 239,096. 

TRIVIA NOTE: On the March 2002 installment of the ROSIE O'DONNELL show Rosie had a firefighter from Rhode Island preparing some firehouse recipes during a cooking segment. One of the ingredients was a lobster. Rosie pointed to three live lobsters with their claws tied and told the audience she didn't want to anger PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) by dropping them into the boiling pot live on the air. She then jokingly offered the lobsters a drink from an opened can of Budweiser beer and inferred she'd release them into the Long Island Sound after the show. Ironically, there were already three dead lobsters brewing in another pot.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha wow i didnt know that. i wasnt even alive when it was on snl!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey We have a Winner...

Yes Larry The Lobster was a TV Star.....Although I woulda got in trouble for calling in to Vote, I woulda voted no just the same......

WTG FIsh_Doc


----------

